#      -   0%.
.  .    ,        .       0%?
      20%      ?
     .   ?
  -,   ,   .

----------


## 2008

,    
,              , ,                        ,        ,   -           .
,  ,      . ,   ,          .            18%          .
** -,            ,   .3         -  , .      07.12.2015 N 1329.      .
  2018

----------

